# File system to use when burning a data DVD



## Varminter556 (Feb 1, 2011)

Just started using Cyberlink to burn video files to DVD+R disks as a simple data DVD (no conversion to VOB file happening here).
In the configuration tab I noticed the option to choose 'File System':
- ISO9660/Joliet
- UDF 1.02
- UDF 1.5
- UDF 2.0
- UDF 2.5
Did some quick research on what UDF is and concluded that for my OS and disk type (DVD+R) I should use UDF 2.0
I burned a disk full of video files (mostly AVI's but at least one MKV).
No one file was greater than 800mb.
When the burn and verification was complete I tried to view the disk on same PC.
Disk was full but appeared to contain nothing.
Took the disk and tried playing it in the DVD Player attached to TV.
All files were there and played without problem.
Repeated the process choosing the ISO9660/Joliet file system option.
Disk contents could be viewed and played on PC and the DVD Player.
Apparently, if I want to read data from the completed disk on a PC I have to choose the ISO9660/Joliet file system option? 
Can anyone explain what is happening here?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

UDF requires a UDF file system driver to view the contents. Most modern OS's can do it, but not all.

The most common file system that is most compatible is probably the ISO9660 with the Joliet extensions. Microsoft uses both file systems simultaneously on their media to expand compatibility. But they use UDF 1.02 for reasons beyond me. However, that UDF version seems to be preferred by others as well, so there must be some logic to it.

Most burning software will allow you to use both at the same time.


----------



## moper (Feb 14, 2004)

It can get quite complicated. It is the reason most burning programs offer choices like, "Burn a Data CD" and the program chooses the file system.

Microsoft offers a good explanation:http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Which-CD-or-DVD-format-should-I-use
ISO 9660 would be Mastered.

More details, if you want:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Disk_Format
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_9660

moper


----------

